# Maduro Monday



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Any interest in doing Maduro Monday? My Fridays are booked, and my Tuesdays are booked. So I was thinking Maduro Monday. If so, post it here! 
If not... this treadmill die.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Any interest in doing Maduro Monday? My Fridays are booked, and my Tuesdays are booked. So I was thinking Maduro Monday. If so, post it here!
> If not... this treadmill die.


Seems harsh on the treadmills but the Maduro Mondays is a great idea! &#128540;

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

You will die while smoking while on a treadmill.


----------



## xerogravity (Apr 19, 2017)

Guess I need to stock up on maduros 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Love it! Great idea @WABOOM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Ha!!! Meant THREAD


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm in. I keep plenty of those around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Enablers! The whole lot of you!


I'm in.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Me? Maduros? Only in days that end in Y!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Love this.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm sure there's one somewhere in my stash.


----------



## Forrest Sof (Mar 30, 2017)

Is it too early?









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wait. Do we, or do we not, have to smoke the maduros while on a treadmill? If so I might have to go buy one.... See, who says cigars aren't good for your health?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm new here and haven't posted yet, but it seems I have a few Perdomo Fresco Maduros in my quick grab stash humi.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I walked out the door with a Padron 3000 Maduro in my hand this morning and turned around, came back inside, returned it to the humi, and went for my pipe. I thoroughly enjoyed my morning puff but now feel like I'm missing out on the Maduro Monday party. Fortunately the day is still young and there's plenty of time to make it up to myself. I'll be back...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm on the road for an hour or so checking a few job sites quick. I opened my traveldor to find a few sticks I forgot about from over the weekend travels. A few RP Vin 1990s I swiped from a local B&M for $6/stick. Always a smooth favorite for me in the light-med maduro category. I might have to smoke one with a glass of dark rum when I get home....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I love it already. Great reason to bust out a 2000 maddie from September last year. Not that you need a reason to have one.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Love it! Great idea @WABOOM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shocking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Cain Straight Ligero Maduro

Happy Maduro Monday!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Serie O Maduro


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Norteno, corona extra. Very good!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

RP The Edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Going with this bobalu stick tonight.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Courtesy @Ranger0282 smoking wonderfully on this Maduro Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xerogravity (Apr 19, 2017)

Brick House Robusto, here's to trying new things!









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## piken (Apr 16, 2017)

Maduro Monday sounds good to me.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll pretend that I'm on the east coast and say it's Monday. Aurora Escogidos Maduro. 2-3 years rest. Man is it good. Very floral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Cain Ligero courtesy @TCstr8 ... seemed like a good choice for Maduro Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Man O' War Side Project - Skull Crusher with >1yr rest.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Without realizing it I'm doing Maduro Monday.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Diesel Unlimited Maduro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just fired up my Monday. This Olivia starting off really good.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Some V Melanio Maduro Fig action courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. My first maduro in the Melanio line up. Definitely not disappointed. To me it runs deep into the espresso flavor with a touch semi-sweet chocolate. Leather is definitely showing up for the party too. Great smoke Mark, thank you!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Papa Fritas


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

La Gran Llave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Some V Melanio Maduro Fig action courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. My first maduro in the Melanio line up. Definitely not disappointed. To me it runs deep into the espresso flavor with a touch semi-sweet chocolate. Leather is definitely showing up for the party too. Great smoke Mark, thank you!


I personally love them too, but I've read some comments from other brothers that aren't crazy about them. Just goes to show it's all personal taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Pardon 1926 Serie in Maduro w/Macallan Gold. Yep, been that kind of Monday.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kristoff Maduro, robusto







these rock.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Kristoff Lig Mad Lance


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kristoff Kristania. This might be the most well constructed Maduro I've ever smoked. Very firmly filled, yet perfect draw. Cool and slow burning. Great flavors too. Balanced spice/sweetness ratio. The earthiness is sharp and tangy. Zesty as hell. It's a nutmeg bomb! 
Not a typical Maduro. It stands out from the crowd.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Some V Melanio Maduro Fig action courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. My first maduro in the Melanio line up. Definitely not disappointed. To me it runs deep into the espresso flavor with a touch semi-sweet chocolate. Leather is definitely showing up for the party too. Great smoke Mark, thank you!


Those are some good smokes in my book.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Padron 4000 Tasty stick for breakfast


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva.

Great profile wonderful draw and IMO completely Box Worthy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Keepin it real on Maduro Monday with a Yellow Rose of Texas from Crowned Heads but, apparently produced in a My Father facility.















Gratuitous dog pic.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

WABOOM said:


> Kristoff Kristania. This might be the most well constructed Maduro I've ever smoked. Very firmly filled, yet perfect draw. Cool and slow burning. Great flavors too. Balanced spice/sweetness ratio. The earthiness is sharp and tangy. Zesty as hell. It's a nutmeg bomb!
> Not a typical Maduro. It stands out from the crowd.


I had my first of those about 4 months ago and really liked it. I bought it from Havana Mix in Memphis after a customer recommended to me. I let in rest for about 10 months and about 4 months ago I couldn't stand it anymore. It was really good and I want to get some more. Great choice!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh so good. Not everyone's thing but that's all right.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

JSK Crna Nok Maduro, toro


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

2014 Torano Master Maduro from @OneStrangeOne in the Noob PIF. Nothing intense or challenging about it. Just a nice mellow but rich, easygoing, and user-friendly smoke. Puffed it earlier this morning on a walk with my youngest daughter asleep in the stroller. Great way to start the day. Yellow cello not pictured. Thanks, Nathan.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Perez Carrillo La Historia courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost. The flavor and, aroma of this cigar match the beauty and, detail of the band. Thank you Mark.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Man these are always soooo good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

V Maduro. The maduro-ness compliments the horsepower of a V nicely.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow. That is all.....


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems as though Perdomo is kind of pushed aside on this forum, but I absolutely love the 20th anniversaries. Never disappoints IMHO.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

awk6898 said:


> It seems as though Perdomo is kind of pushed aside on this forum, but I absolutely love the 20th anniversaries. Never disappoints IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I miss the Perdomo2 Limited Edition 2008. It was a broadleaf maduro. That one made me fall in love with cigars


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

awk6898 said:


> It seems as though Perdomo is kind of pushed aside on this forum, but I absolutely love the 20th anniversaries. Never disappoints IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm with you on this. I'll still pick up a lot 23 at the B&M from time to time. Can't beat them for the price. I have a buddy who loves perdomo.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

awk6898 said:


> It seems as though Perdomo is kind of pushed aside on this forum, but I absolutely love the 20th anniversaries. Never disappoints IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Perdomo lot 23 was my first real cigar and started me towards a love of cigars. Haven't had one since because i can't find one locally but have been considering buying a 5 pack now that i know more about what I'm doing.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Tonight's smoke, thanks to the recommendation from Boomah.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Tonight's smoke, thanks to the recommendation from Boomah.


Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Perdomo lot 23 was my first real cigar and started me towards a love of cigars. Haven't had one since because i can't find one locally but have been considering buying a 5 pack now that i know more about what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Somewhere over 10 years ago I was introduced to cigars when Nick Perdomo gave me a Lot 23 conn in a country club in southern FL. I was visiting family and tagging along everywhere they went. We sat and talked and he showed me how to cut, toast, and smoke it. I didn't know who he was until my uncle said something later on at dinner. Ever since, I have a thing for Nicaraguan and Honduran cigars, and I always have Perdomos in stock.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Bahia Vintage with about 5 months. Actually a really nice, complex smoke. I know this brand has a terrible reputation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

So I wasn't going to have a cigar tonight but then I remembered I haven't done the Maduro Monday thing yet so.......a Padron 300 Maduro it is.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Wavell Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Olive V Mauro Especial. Pretty sure this is the 08. Either way, it's good.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's great to see you posting pictures. I always read your posts of some amazing and interesting cigars. Now I can see them all too.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

SoCal Gunner said:


> It's great to see you posting pictures. I always read your posts of some amazing and interesting cigars. Now I can see them all too.


Just slow to embrace technology. Thinking about getting a MySpace account soon. I hear it's the bomb.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sprouthog said:


> Just slow to embrace technology. Thinking about getting a MySpace account soon. I hear it's the bomb.


Better hurry, Tom is waiting for you.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Puro Authentico. B&M purchase after loving the one @CloakedInSmoke sent me. These are a heavy duty maduro.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Those itty bitty things don't mess around.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kicking of Maduro Monday Diesel style! @Kidvegas and, I have talked AJ cigars on occasion and, a while back included this Diesel Wicked in an ambush. I really enjoy the line and, this one is fantastic. Only here have I found a cigar that goes from crushed red pepper to such smooth earthy sweetness with a hint of spice so quickly. The Wicked is not a one trick pony and, keeps changing. Great smoke Joe!
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

BLTC Morphine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

RP Vintage 1990 2nds Mady in Churchill to finish out my day. Surprisingly good smoke. Lol, maybe Rocky should keep these as regular production. Hope everyone had a great Monday. It's back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Morphine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw @mrolland5500 offering up a box split of those - thoughts?


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smoked a G maduro on the way home. Love em. Need to re-up my stash soon of all 3 serie.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> BLTC Morphine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Sprouthog said:


> Just slow to embrace technology. Thinking about getting a MySpace account soon. I hear it's the bomb.


You're not alone.

No Facebook for me, and I still use a flip-phone.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Late to the party... Yesterday's smoke. Camacho T. Maduro.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Ashton Aged Maduro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Had a CAO Brazilia earlier. Not sure what the issue is, but it keeps saying picture failed to upload.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Cromag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

StillPuffin said:


> Cromag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those. Roma Craft makes really good sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

msmith1986 said:


> Smoked a G maduro on the way home. Love em. Need to re-up my stash soon of all 3 serie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sell more if that rum so you can afford them. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LFD La Nox courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

RP Black Label Today


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Now a Carolina maduro for the rainy car ride.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Padron 6000 Maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Took a little day trip with the bro in law. Smoking a couple of his favorites. Java maduros. I'm the one on left.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a smooth cigar, I only have 1 left so I keep putting it off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

GOT14U said:


> Such a smooth cigar, I only have 1 left so I keep putting it off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good cigar. Will be interesting to see how they age.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

And Another


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God I'm in love with those since last week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I got a Madura Monday also.....half a padron and a undercrown 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WABOOM said:


>


Can not beat these for the price. Good smoke. Some think different.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Plasencia Maduro, a freebee from JR, had some burn issues but was ok, wouldnt buy any.


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Cheers









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Broadleaf maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Padrón 1964 Annie Torpedo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 132793


Like the B&W effect there Ron. Great pic.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

csk415 said:


> Can not beat these for the price. Good smoke. Some think different.


Had two. Just couldn't do them. I'm glad you are enjoying them, however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oscur (Jun 29, 2017)

Ashton maduro Churchill.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

First time participating in Maduro Monday! RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Got you all beat.....Fable "fourth prime" FTW 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Papas Fritas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

La Gran Llave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Double Maduro Momday


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Better late than never.
















Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastbayjordan (Jun 8, 2017)

Punch grand puro


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Everyday is Maduro Mondays.... great looking sticks fellas.
@poppajohn75 How is that San O. oval?


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

My Morning Maduro Monday. God, I love alliteration. I am not sure why pics post sideway. I guess just turn your head.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

mpomario said:


> My Morning Maduro Monday. God, I love alliteration. I am not sure why pics post sideway. I guess just turn your head.


My pics all post sideways if I take them I the app. If i use my camera app and then just add them from my gallery they post right. Not sure why, but it works for me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I usually air drop mine to my laptop when I post. When I post on other sites in the same way it doesn't do that. Only here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

mpomario said:


> I usually air drop mine to my laptop when I post. When I post on other sites in the same way it doesn't do that. Only here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pretty much use tapatalk exclusively. So I do everything from my phone.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Puro autentico.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Monday mornings are my Friday afternoons (work 3rd shift every Friday thru Sunday).

While grilling some steaks, chicken, and veggies earlier today I enjoyed a Alec Bradley Black Market.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Perdomo Cuban Parejo


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

La Palina for Maduro Monday.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

V Maduro, torpedo.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mike2147 said:


> Everyday is Maduro Mondays.... great looking sticks fellas.
> 
> @poppajohn75 How is that San O. oval?


It was fantastic. Construction, burn and, flavor was all tops to me. Cigar Page has then on sale occasionally for a great price. If you're a maduro fan, I highly suggest giving them a shot.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## dozer996 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tasty sun grown maduro


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

RYJ Romeo Anjo to end the day


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> It was fantastic. Construction, burn and, flavor was all tops to me. Cigar Page has then on sale occasionally for a great price. If you're a maduro fan, I highly suggest giving them a shot.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Thanks brother! For sure a maduro fan here.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Intemperence BA XXI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Series R today


----------



## BrockDB (Jul 22, 2017)

I will add a maduro to my Mondays... now I will have a Maduro PerdoMonday...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

G 4.5 maduro
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Series R today


Not a Maduro, but a damn fine stick none the less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a little one tonight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Regiampiero said:


> Not a Maduro, but a damn fine stick none the less.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Bought as a Maduro, why do you say its not?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Can't wait to try this based on my BOTL recommendations.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Bought as a Maduro, why do you say its not?


Thats the original blend which is a sumatran wrapper, they also make a Mauro but that one comes with a secondary band that says Maduro. Plus the Maduro first band is black not gold. Very difficult to tell the difference if you don't know, so I don't blame you. It's like trying to distinguish a Padron Maduro from a natural.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Can't wait to try this based on my BOTL recommendations.


Great smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Regiampiero said:


> Thats the original blend which is a sumatran wrapper, they also make a Mauro but that one comes with a secondary band that says Maduro. Plus the Maduro first band is black not gold. Very difficult to tell the difference if you don't know, so I don't blame you. It's like trying to distinguish a Padron Maduro from a natural.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This is what i bought, no secondary band, no "Maduro" on the band, IDK lol

https://www.jrcigars.com/item/la-gloria-cubana-cigars/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r/no-5/lgsr53


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Fusion said:


> This is what i bought, no secondary band, no "Maduro" on the band, IDK lol
> 
> https://www.jrcigars.com/item/la-gloria-cubana-cigars/la-gloria-cubana-serie-r/no-5/lgsr53


No worries, just enjoy it. That's been one of my favorite smoke for the past 6 years and they get better at the 2 year mark. This is what the Maduro looks like.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Regiampiero said:


> No worries, just enjoy it. That's been one of my favorite smoke for the past 6 years and they get better at the 2 year mark. This is what the Maduro looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the serie R black Maduro, which i have some of, the one i posted is the serie R No.5 Maduro, no secondary band and no Maduro lettering on it, anyways not a problem, i do agree they are good.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> No worries, just enjoy it. That's been one of my favorite smoke for the past 6 years and they get better at the 2 year mark. This is what the Maduro looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just now I realize they also make a Mauro that isn't an esteli lmao. But still you got the Sumatra, which imo is better then the maduro anyways.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Thats the serie R black Maduro, which i have some of, the one i posted is the serie R No.5 Maduro, no secondary band and no Maduro lettering on it, anyways not a problem, i do agree they are good.


No this is the black. I'm confused too right now lol. They're really milking that series r name.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

My Monday offering









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

O Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

LP9 Belicoso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know, a case could be made that these are my favorite cigars. So much flavor and all the right ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Placencia Torpedo Maduro, Blaah


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Puff (Jun 29, 2017)

Sam Leccia, El Luchador


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Long day today. Needed something with a little power to calm the nerves!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

First uzi, great smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I highly recommend these... they don't have any fake Maduro taste to them. These are special.








Excellent construction too. Perfectly bunched as seen in photo


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are those? I keep meaning to grab one to try and get sidetracked.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> How are those? I keep meaning to grab one to try and get sidetracked.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Definitely a winner! To me these are full bodied and full strength with a great profile. These where among some of the original smokes that got me into the game and i still enjoy them...nub worthy for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Diesel something. Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Definitely a winner! To me these are full bodied and full strength with a great profile. These where among some of the original smokes that got me into the game and i still enjoy them...nub worthy for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I know what I'm grabbing next time i visit the B&m and see them after that description. That and I've enjoyed every aj stick I've tried so far.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Nightfall









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

El Bat-o


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Pre light smelled exactly like a horse stall at the fair, and thin mints.















I got 25 of these on cbid a long time ago for cheap and they are really good for what they are...a rich tasting maduro that is well blended.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Got me a ER17 to try out for Madura Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Camacho Triple maduro this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Camacho Triple maduro this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you just picked my after dinner smoke tonight.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Camacho Triple maduro this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked one yesterday. One of my favorites.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I think you just picked my after dinner smoke tonight.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice! Great after dinner smoke. Throw in some bourbon and you got yourself a fine evening.

This is my last one of these. Figured I'd use maduro Monday to put fire to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Nice! Great after dinner smoke. Throw in some bourbon and you got yourself a fine evening.
> 
> This is my last one of these. Figured I'd use maduro Monday to put fire to it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea i only have one or 2 left. Might have to go with scotch though. I'm out of bourbon lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Yea i only have one or 2 left. Might have to go with scotch though. I'm out of bourbon lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Out of bourbon? Ha! Remind me to take a pic of part of my bourbon stash later when I get home. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

SLR for maduro Monday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Out of bourbon? Ha! Remind me to take a pic of part of my bourbon stash later when I get home. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


This i got to see.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I had forgot how good these little fellows were, Short story Maduro


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> This i got to see.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Well if were talking bourbon here's mine, might be a rye or rum mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Thig said:


> Well if were talking bourbon here's mine, might be a rye or rum mixed in there somewhere.


I can only think of one word... WOW!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> This i got to see.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk





Alrightdriver said:


> I can only think of one word... WOW!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh and I forgot about these little fellows over there by themselves.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thig said:


> Well if were talking bourbon here's mine, might be a rye or rum mixed in there somewhere.


Damn!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thig said:


> Oh and I forgot about these little fellows over there by themselves.


Damn damn!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Thig said:


> Well if were talking bourbon here's mine, might be a rye or rum mixed in there somewhere.


Looks like Frank Sinatra's kitchen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Looks like Frank Sinatra's kitchen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a good place to stop for some refreshments lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Looks like a good place to stop for some refreshments lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I have offered before, anyone in middle Georgia come on by. Sorry to get off topic, I leave the office at 5:00 and have a Maduro on standby.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Thig said:


> Well if were talking bourbon here's mine, might be a rye or rum mixed in there somewhere.


That's a bigger, better stocked bar than my local hole in the wall and BM cigar lounge.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thig said:


> Oh and I forgot about these little fellows over there by themselves.


I have seen these pics last time you posted some a few months ago. I wish I had space to be that organized. I have a few hundred bottles of bourbon in my collection, but right now they're scattered in clusters at different places in the house while remodeling some rooms. Right now I may have 50 or so bottles on top of my 2 fridges in the kitchen, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I have seen these pics last time you posted some a few months ago. I wish I had space to be that organized. I have a few hundred bottles of bourbon in my collection, but right now they're scattered in clusters at different places in the house while remodeling some rooms. Right now I may have 50 or so bottles on top of my 2 fridges in the kitchen, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


There are definitely bigger stashes, I just end up buying more than I drink.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mid day car gar corona maduro. Humid and rain off and on all day here.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

Sitting at the fire pit with my favorite stick... La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro. Life is good.


----------



## Roseman128 (Aug 1, 2017)

Was really craving this one today!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Diesel Unlimited Maduro. Never disappoints.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Padron #2000.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

MrCrowley39 said:


> Padron #2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with the 2000

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roseman128 (Aug 1, 2017)

MrCrowley39 said:


> Padron #2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost smoked one of these myself!!

I have box napping in my humi... Im hoping they last a year with how much I want to smoke them ahaha


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Mjskia said:


> Sitting at the fire pit with my favorite stick... La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro. Life is good.


That's one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

eliot said:


> Diesel Unlimited Maduro. Never disappoints.


That's another one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Another favorite for AB. I cannot decide if I like this more than the presado or tempus. I want to try the BM illicit. That's next on my AB list to buy.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Mjskia said:


> Sitting at the fire pit with my favorite stick... La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro. Life is good.


Was looking at those last night. I better get me a 5er. From what I read they are a under the radar great smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Arturo Fuente Cuban


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Was looking at those last night. I better get me a 5er. From what I read they are a under the radar great smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't say they are under the radar more or less and great cigar at a reasonable price.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> I wouldn't say they are under the radar more or less and great cigar at a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah the way I read the article it was more of a under appreciated cigar I guess. Either way gonna have to try them out that's for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

LGC, Wavell Maduro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@StillPuffin sold me on this earlier. A good idea.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Had to come back to one of these after @WABOOM s comments


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Serie R Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

After eclipse cigar.









Padron Maduro


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just reading up on these. The sound interesting.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Padron Mad


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

MattT said:


> I was just reading up on these. The sound interesting.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


A good short smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

WABOOM said:


>


How was that? The wrapper looks beautiful.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> How was that? The wrapper looks beautiful.


I like them. They are another maduro that is "reasonable". Not overly maduro. Know what I mean? It's kind of subtle.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I like them. They are another maduro that is "reasonable". Not overly maduro. Know what I mean? It's kind of subtle.


I think I know what you're saying... but I like my Maduros maduroy


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Smoked the My Father Flora de Antilles on Monday. It was fantastic


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't recommend these. I decided to smoke it instead of throwing it away... I will never smoke another one of these. Lol


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I don't recommend these. I decided to smoke it instead of throwing it away... I will never smoke another one of these. Lol


Thanks for taking one for the team...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

EPC Dark Rituals


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Labor Day. 4 5 in Spanish and coffee.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Like I need an excuse to smoke anything maduro.... Or howl at the moon.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I almost forgot it was Maduro Monday! I had a Chupa Cabra maduro at the lounge earlier.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

eliot said:


> I almost forgot it was Maduro Monday! I had a Chupa Cabra maduro at the lounge earlier.


Thats a great stick, i like all of the Eseban's iv had though the 211 is a bit mild, the Habano 13 years is my fav, i have 1 somewhere in one of my Tups, need to seek it out


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Had this earlier today, Serie R Maduro


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Rott BH Maduro. Has a wonky burn line but a decent smoke for the money.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sungrown Maduro, nice


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Happy Monday fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Cain Straight Ligero Maduro








Burned great!!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Monday fellas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Since its 12:30am here in California, that means it's technically Maduro Monday! I'm gonna kick it off with this NUB Maduro.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Black label
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Hey I got in on Madura Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Not sure if this qualifies.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Not sure if this qualifies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


San Andreas Maduro.... qualified in my book!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Not sure if this qualifies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since Madura means "ripe/mature" and not really a color I'd say it does....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

"You Dirty Rat...."


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Illusione 88


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Illusione 88
> 
> View attachment 151297


Love the little treat for Dino.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro. Rested 10 months. These have gotten better with time. Pepper is down. Sweetness is up... they're still very peppery of course, but they are better now IMO. I still can't believe they describe these as being medium in strength and body. To me they are full.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

...it even says Maduro on the label, so I know I'm good.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> Love the little treat for Dino.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah, he'll -RG me for sure, but it's worth it to know I made him cringe.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

An old favorite with a little over a year on her. 5 Vegas has gone by the wayside in the last few years, but my favorite reliable is still the 'A' series. My #1 vitola is no longer in production (the Robusto Gordo "Atomic"), but this "Apocalypse" is a longer version. Happy Maduro Monday puffers.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Good cheap smoke









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Illusione 88
> 
> View attachment 151297


Great stick; what say you @UBC03?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

CLE Prieto. Damn tasty smoke for Maduro Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Double maduro kind of night. Pretty tasty stick.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Intensely cocoa/coffee.








These are a half corona. They are little flavor bombs.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

San Andres maduro
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Does this count?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper (Sep 7, 2017)

Smokin' mini maduros today.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Camacho Triple for Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunt Rapper (Sep 7, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Camacho Triple for Monday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been hunting for a good deal on those. How do you like 'em? I've had a couple Punch double maduros and liked them, but triple sounds amazing.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Camacho Triple for Monday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so good!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Blunt Rapper said:


> I've been hunting for a good deal on those. How do you like 'em? I've had a couple Punch double maduros and liked them, but triple sounds amazing.


They are spectacular bro! After the first inch of intense pepper they smooth out into a rich chocolate and espresso powerhouse.

Keep your eyes on Cigar Page for deals. Usually good deals on 5 and 10 pks. Haven't seen many deal by the box though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.6. Absolutely flawless cigar.


----------



## Irishfuente (Aug 13, 2017)

Had 2 a regular undercrown. Then a flora de antilles


----------



## Blunt Rapper (Sep 7, 2017)

My wife says I smoke 2 mini cigars. So I did.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ceron - San Andres Maduro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love Maduros and I plan on naming my next dog Maduro... maybe even my next wife... Nah.... That would be too expensive so I think I'll just give my current wife that nickname.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ceron - San Andres Maduro


Does it have subtle notes of skull?

Actually that thing looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Does it have subtle notes of skull?
> 
> Actually that thing looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Subtle notes of Calcium and Marrow - lol


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Since I'm almost out of my favorite Maduro (Deisel Unlimited) and am on a hobby fund freeze at the moment, I decided to try my first DE Undercrown Maduro. I did not like the Shade as it was WAAAAYYY to mild and boring for my tastes. Let's hope this one is better.
Did not like the first inch or so (understandable) but after 10 minutes it has settled into a smooth medium. We'll see how it continues. Have you had these @UBC03? I'd love your input.:vs_OMG:


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Diesel Unlimited Maduro d.6. Absolutely flawless cigar.


I've had a 5er of these sitting in my tupper since july. Think I might light one up tonight.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> I've had a 5er of these sitting in my tupper since july. Think I might light one up tonight.


An inch and a half in it just quits (mid-puff). It's pretty humid here tonight so I'll go with that for now. I'll relight, after clearing out the ash, and start again. This is a daily thing for us here in the South so no biggie right now.

*Addendum* The flavors are great. I just think our humidity here is the culprit not the cigar.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Serie R Maduro One of my first ever purchases back in March


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Serie R Maduro One of my first ever purchases back in March


Love that cigar!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> An inch and a half in it just quits (mid-puff). It's pretty humid here tonight so I'll go with that for now. I'll relight, after clearing out the ash, and start again. This is a daily thing for us here in the South so no biggie right now.
> 
> *Addendum* The flavors are great. I just think our humidity here is the culprit not the cigar.


Weeeellll, we have a blowout in the last 3rd.:frown2: I've tried my best to keep i going, but a blow like this is just detrimental to any cigar at this point. It sucks because the 1st half was pretty good. I have one more......


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Good smoke. Box worthy indeed.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Oliva Serie O Maduro, torpedo. 
This is another cigar that I would say at least 9 months rest is mandatory. These have improved hugely over the last year. Really good coffee, cocoa, pepper flavor. I bought a 10'er in August '16.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Cavalier Geneve Black w/ Sam Adams Oktoberfest


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Smithdale Maduro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Got my Madura on!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Courtesy of @Gunnersguru . Thanks bud!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Maduro for the ride home. Then to finish it at home in the reloading room while opening one of my old cans of Greek M2's for my Garands. Maduro Merica Monday!
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Do these count?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Running with a Triple for Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Serie O Churchill Maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Esteban Carreras 187 from our fantastic brother @WNYTony. The cigar has unfortunately suffered some superficial wrapper damage around the midpoint, but so far is smoking just fine. This cigar reminds me of a Diesel Unlimited Maduro (which I absolutely love) with a little less pepper and sweetness. Thanks buddy, I am really enjoying this cigar!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Didn't even know I was getting in on the Maduro club today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

San Andreas Maduro courtesy of @Hickorynut . Thank you


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I'm thinkin this one fits in to this group!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't know how to get a picture from my I-phone 4 to the Puff Forum, but I had a nice My Father- Don Pepin Garcia - Black Cuban Classic today. Very nice stick.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> San Andreas Maduro courtesy of @Hickorynut . Thank you


How'd you like that? I've yet to smoke the one I got in my challenge set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

mpomario said:


> How'd you like that? I've yet to smoke the one I got in my challenge set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was my first Bobalu and to be honest, it was pretty meh. But I'm not gonna judge the company by one cigar. Other blends could be great for all I know.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

'64 Maduro, Principe


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

O Maduro, torpedo


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Weather will nice again tonight. I will be having a cigar!


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

This was a good one.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> This was a good one.


Hate to admit it but this is the first time I've seen this nub. Time to look for them.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> This was a good one.


Those are tasty.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Hate to admit it but this is the first time I've seen this nub. Time to look for them.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


You should definitely find one, I might start looking for more, it was a fantastic smoke. It was too thick for my cutter, so I had to use a punch.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Green hornet kato









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tipple Maduro to make up for not posting on this thread in some time.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

TreySC said:


> Green hornet kato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks delicious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

churchpunk said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was pretty good. Started off pretty spicy but mellowed out after the 1/3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Posted the before photo in Non Habanos, a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black, Big Stick, 6.7 X 58 I had today, good construction, good flavor, it is a strong stick,but a good Cigar. If you want a big long smoke. This is something I bought a couple of boxes of of, and still have some for many more days.

If you like big & strong it a good value.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

EZ blending sessions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Black Belt Buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Elite maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> Tipple Maduro to make up for not posting on this thread in some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great looking torch...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Chateau Maduro, rothschild


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Forget we have designated days for certain sticks. 4KM

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Last Call


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Cohiba Black Supremo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I severely underestimated the potential of this one. This is the first time I've ever smoked this cigar. It seriously deserves recognition, especially considering its price of $5.50 per cigar. 
I've seen guys post this one and say how good it is, but like I said... I underestimated how good it would be. It's fantastic in my opinion. It's really really strong and has a ultra premium taste to it. Run out and get yourself one. 
Thank you very much @Hickorynut


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

San Lotano this Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kristoff Kristania Maduro.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Had an Illusion Rothchilds Maduro today, no photo, too cold and rainy to go back and get one


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

I smoked this last night I promise, I just didn't get around to posting it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> I severely underestimated the potential of this one. This is the first time I've ever smoked this cigar. It seriously deserves recognition, especially considering its price of $5.50 per cigar.
> I've seen guys post this one and say how good it is, but like I said... I underestimated how good it would be. It's fantastic in my opinion. It's really really strong and has a ultra premium taste to it. Run out and get yourself one.


10 Geniales for $36.51 on CP right now. A Buy for 3.65 a stick?

https://www.cigarpage.com/last-call-geniales-by-aj-fernandez-maduro-10pk.html


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Tulse said:


> 10 Geniales for $36.51 on CP right now. A Buy for 3.65 a stick?
> 
> https://www.cigarpage.com/last-call-geniales-by-aj-fernandez-maduro-10pk.html


Yes. But if you haven't had one, I wouldn't buy 10. You might love it. You might hate it.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Yes. But if you haven't had one, I wouldn't buy 10. You might love it. You might hate it.


I agree. For me the Habano is better.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Rothschild maduro. Strong but smooth, light pepper, leather, spice, and dark chocolate. Full/full.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

SLR Ser G Maduro


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Diesel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pretty much nothing but maduros in my humidor, and I just got my AF anejo in today I came real close to smoking one off the truck but i’ll let em rest a lil I guess..


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Emelio AF1, about 3 years old. Good smoke.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

blackrabbit said:


> Emelio AF1, about 3 years old. Good smoke.


I just read Katman's review on this. Sounds great.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Just made a PDR Small Batch Maduro disappear. No idea why PDRs can be had for so little on CP, but who cares.

Yum


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=181105&stc=1&d=1517274968

Arturo Fuenete Hemingway Short Story Maduro, very nice stick!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fusion said:


> SLR Ser G Maduro


Can't beat those for the price and 6 mo or more rest. I got a deal on Churchills a while back, just need more smoking time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kristoff Ligero Maduro









Sent from Joe's bar making another drink. Where did I set the last one?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

O Maduro, torpedo. 
These took a long time to come around... and now they're finally good. Rested 1.5 years. When these were fresh they just tasted like used coffee filters. But now they are rich, sweet and chocolatey.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Where's our Maduro fans?









Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

4KBB

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Love Maduro monday!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

This La Flor de Maria Mancini from the Christmas pass with @mpomario. First time with this and, it's extremely smooth. Looks like it had been napping for a little too. Very nice! Thanks bro!









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 189682


One sexy cigar....wrap a red negligee around that and I could officially be arrested.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

RB Genesis The Project


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Seen this here in the thread,figured i’d grab a few.I get a lot of great suggestions here..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

greasemonger said:


>


This man comes in blazing with not just a Maddie cigar but also a Maddie Ale! On top of the "cherry on top" the brew is from Cigar City Brewing Co. (Tampa, FL). You win Maduro Monday this time. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> This man comes in blazing with not just a Maddie cigar but also a Maddie Ale! On top of the "cherry on top" the brew is from Cigar City Brewing Co. (Tampa, FL). You win Maduro Monday this time. :vs_unimpressed:


It's actually pretty decent. I think Ima grab a couple more sixers tomorrow in Savannah. I wish they had other ones at that shop made by them to try out.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kicking off Maddie Monday with this bad boy from @Hickorynut. These always hit the spot. Thanks bro!









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Inspirado Black and Maduro again


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

PDR AFR-75, robusto. San Andres maduro


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Inspirado Black and Maduro again


 @greasemonger how was the insperado I have a few but have given more away and haven't smoked the first one.. thanks have a goodn


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Sophie0503 said:


> @*greasemonger* how was the insperado I have a few but have given more away and haven't smoked the first one.. thanks have a goodn


Its good the second half gets nice and thick chocolately tasting. First half isn't bad, but it transitions once around the mid mark.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> PDR AFR-75, robusto. San Andres maduro


Love these


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

First time trying this one and liking it at the start.
PDR 1877 Capa Maduro


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Rothchilds Maduro


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Rothchilds Maduro


 how did that turn out, looked good in the pic, thanks..


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> how did that turn out, looked good in the pic, thanks..


Oh these are one of my Fav Cigars, always good never any problems


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

Got to talking with our botl @Sophie0503 about MOW maduros...
so now its time to smoke one...MOW Phalanx


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Fixing to mow my yard on this fine 82F Maduro Monday.


----------



## Brian Penrose (Feb 1, 2018)

Liga 9! First one. Excellent cigar.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

First CAO Flathead. Camshaft. Biggest box press I've had to date at 5.5x54. So far it's petty good. It's definitely a smoke stack.









Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> First CAO Flathead. Camshaft. Biggest box press I've had to date at 5.5x54. So far it's petty good. It's definitely a smoke stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is good...you need to man up and smoke the 660...it's been really good!..

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> That one is good...you need to man up and smoke the 660...it's been really good!..
> 
> Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


On occasion I don't mind a big ole smoke train like a 60rg. I may pick a couple up for those times.

Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Last Call Maduro, 4.5x48. These are box worthy IMO


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Smoking one of my wife's favorite aroma cigar.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Smoking one of my wife's favorite aroma cigar.


 that's cool I have several of those, my wife loves 'em I do too


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Does this count? And a stick Sombremesa!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Double Maduro & black coffee Monday :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Madderduro said:


> Got to talking with our botl @Sophie0503 about MOW maduros...
> so now its time to smoke one...MOW Phalanx


Every time @Sophie0503 sends me a message, I can't respond because it says he's not accepting messages. If you could let him know I'd appreciate it. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

Asylum Nyctophilia
yup sure thing I'll message him and let him know


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

4K maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Does this count?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Papa Fritas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

fixin to light this up for maduro Monday thanks @Madderduro, there is allota respect for folks layin there..


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Mighty Fine!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> View attachment 198697
> fixin to light this up for maduro Monday thanks @Madderduro, there is allota respect for folks layin there..


That's a good one Sophie!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> Double Maduro & black coffee Monday :vs_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Tempus Maduro, Quandrum (5.5x55). They call it a robusto. It's good.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gold maduro. Always good, but not quite 5V Triple-A good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 198697
> ...


 yessir it was good, nice smoke right there..


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Midday Melanio Maduro Monday!


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

still my favorite LP


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

Just got this one along with some others in the mail today


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Madderduro said:


> still my favorite LP


Now that's a stick right there!! One of the best I have smoked, lots better than Opus Lost City IMO!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=200970&stc=1&d=1523320661


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

LGC Wavell Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Oliva V Melanio









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oliva V Melanio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only have I heard of those, I've smoked a bunch.. You're slackin Mario

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Not only have I heard of those, I've smoked a bunch.. You're slackin Mario
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Yeah blame it on @Olecharlie saw his post and that mental telepathy thing really works.... lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrolland5500 said:


> Yeah blame it on @Olecharlie saw his post and that mental telepathy thing really works.... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ok I'll let this one slide then.. I better have to Google the next one

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Ok I'll let this one slide then.. I better have to Google the next one
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


10-4 got you covered

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Ok I'll let this one slide then.. I better have to Google the next one
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!










how's this one for you from earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrolland5500 said:


> how's this one for you from earlier today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better.. I've got no idea what it is. All is back to normal..cool

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Better.. I've got no idea what it is. All is back to normal..cool
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


EZ UG Exclusive NFG18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrolland5500 said:


> EZ UG Exclusive NFG18
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya.. I think I saw those at my 7-11... Do they come in grape?...lol

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Ya.. I think I saw those at my 7-11... Do they come in grape?...lol
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Licorice are my favorite...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Man O War Torpedo Dark Aged Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hard to beat for $1.49


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

dub of the nub


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Crowned Heads BBB

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nubin tha NUB


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Flavor Bomb!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Not much here. I wonder if the regular HG is any better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

mpomario said:


> Not much here. I wonder if the regular HG is any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last Dobles I smoked, I loved.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Nub Dub. So far so good. May have to grab a box.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

'09 V Maduro, torpedo


----------



## tollickd (Feb 27, 2007)

I have never had a Maduro here I have a few makes that I can choose from padron or Perdomo any advice?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

RP Maduro Cuban Blend









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> RP Maduro Cuban Blend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a beautiful morning! Enjoy


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

mf fdla mad


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

La Gran Llave and some IBCC Fierce for this Monday!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

It is a Maduro kind of day.


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Epic fail because I forgot to snap the pic. It was a Brickhouse Mighty Mighty Maduro today.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

FyR Maduro


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Aging Room. First time trying this particular brand.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

rabid reindeer


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Giving the 5 Vegas "A" another shot after a 1 1/2 rest....Nope...I think this one is an "F"...









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Giving the 5 Vegas "A" another shot after a 1 1/2 rest....Nope...I think this one is an "F"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you ain't alone in that one. Didn't like the one I had and mine had all kind of burn issues


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Dapper Maduro Cubo


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

An easy 858 for a Monday evening.

Wishing this was sent from the beach!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

after the steaks me and Sophie just had, yup..


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

Got this in a sampler...better than the habano version...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Got the bat with a fighting bull's name (and sweet car) out tonight! 
Thanks @Hickorynut.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

No fancy Modus tool. Craftsman will have to do!

Wishing this was sent from the beach!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

With almost 3.5 years in the tupperdor it's just ok.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

My guess is....it's way past it's prime....18 mos...maybe...


CloakedInSmoke said:


> With almost 3.5 years in the tupperdor it's just ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> My guess is....it's way past it's prime....18 mos...maybe...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


There was nothing wrong with it, most likely my palate developed a different taste. I used to really like them, but now they are just ok.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hickorynut said:


> My guess is....it's way past it's prime....18 mos...maybe...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


 pepper bombs like those and the DLs lose the zip you buy em for street a couple years.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> pepper bombs like those and the DLs lose the zip you buy em for street a couple years.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


I've never considered this a pepper bomb. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I noticed the last few years all the newer Camacho stuff with the giant goofy bands are hit or miss, the same way CAO has gotten. Some are amazing and some are rolled so inconsistently and burn like an airplane crashed into a train on a bridge. For example, 3 or 4 years ago I got a box of corojo maduro toro from JR for $60 because 8/10 reviews left were bad and I guess they wanted to clear them out. Every cigar in the box had random soft and hard spots everywhere. The taste was on point, but every single one burned all over the place. My money is better spent on $10 sticks with much better QC.


CloakedInSmoke said:


> With almost 3.5 years in the tupperdor it's just ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

CLE Prieto. 
These beauties are on point!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

The otra vez is an interesting pairing. It is perky and refreshing... Makes a good palate cleanser.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Undercrown








Who can be against us?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Nub Maduro


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

A. Flores Capa Maduro. First test of a 10pk from late Feb. So far so good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Found one while shifting around my loot


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Last Call Maduro, Chiquitas (3.5x50) 
I love this cigar. It has all the rich maduro goodness and none of the "fake" (soaked in tobacco tea and bitume) maduro. used coffee filter taste that some maduros have. This is a nice example IMO.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Last Call Maduro, Chiquitas (3.5x50)
> I love this cigar. It has all the rich maduro goodness and none of the "fake" (soaked in tobacco tea and bitume) maduro. used coffee filter taste that some maduros have. This is a nice example IMO.


Those 3.5s are some of my favorites too. When I start rolling my own soon, it'll be primarily to roll shorties like this.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

My 2 from today. Smithdale maduro and G maduro.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> Last Call Maduro, Chiquitas (3.5x50)
> I love this cigar. It has all the rich maduro goodness and none of the "fake" (soaked in tobacco tea and bitume) maduro. used coffee filter taste that some maduros have. This is a nice example IMO.


I looked at some of those today. I'll put them on the order list!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Good one here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah buddy!









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

La Aroma De Cuba New Blend.... yum
View attachment 216042


----------



## watchesandputters (Apr 20, 2018)

Jericho Hill this evening. Got about 5 draws in before the rain rolled in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kristoff Kristania Maduro, robusto. A perfectly constructed mocha bomb.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

diesel unholy cocktail that's been sitting in humi for a little over a year.

gotta say.. if I had to rate the unholy cocktail on how they taste with every 3 months of rest... I would say the best taste comes up in this order

6 months rest
right of the truck
3 months
9
1 year

honestly I prefer the 6 months and rott.. the one in having now is a little over a year and I feel It's rather bland.

the strength is still there... the super peppery retrohale I love is still there.. But I'm getting absolutely no flavor.. I'm only an inch in and it's the end of the day smoke.. so Maybe itll be better if I have it earlier in the day. 

But with what I've read and heard, i was expecting more.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

B.William said:


> diesel unholy cocktail that's been sitting in humi for a little over a year.
> 
> gotta say.. if I had to rate the unholy cocktail on how they taste with every 3 months of rest... I would say the best taste comes up in this order
> 
> ...


Yep, those pepper bombs usually don't stay that way for long. If you like'm peppery you have a short window to get the best of it. I prefer all my Diesel's under a year but as many as I keep around it's difficult to go through them that fast. I still enjoy them after the best of the pepper mellows out so I like them at any age.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nica Libre 1990, these have a San Andres Maduro wrapper!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

#2 Maduro for the day, hardly ever smoke RP but this NP bold gifted @ElCigarShop.com was awesome! Thanks EL

The Hamplet Paredes is just ok.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Padron 2000 Maduro! It's hot in the North, today. It's 32°C or 90°F but crazy muggy so I'm outside sweating my arse off puffing away!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

MrCrowley39 said:


> Padron 2000 Maduro! It's hot in the North, today. It's 32°C or 90°F but crazy muggy so I'm outside sweating my arse off puffing away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Scotchpig said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great always, the longer they sit, the better they are. This one has 10 months on. I recon another 6-8 months would be awesome.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Noted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation @TexaSmoke!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Thanks for the recommendation @TexaSmoke!


I like them cheapies!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I like them cheapies!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Best cheapie I've had yet! I hope those PDR's that are on the way are as good!


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Good smoke for the dough









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Good smoke for the dough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm! Dr Pepper

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I wanna be in the maduro club!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

One more!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

mondays....yuck


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Dang yall didn't tell me the cap was soaked in sweet-n-low. That was just too much. If it weren't for that artificial sweetener it might be a decent cigar. Excuse me while I go rinse my lips with clorox lol


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Box pressed Maduro courtesy of @mamith1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)




----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

can't tell how I feel about these yet.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Unlimited Maduro, d.c (corona 5x42)
Super strong. 2 years rest didn't tame the pepper down one bit. Huge smoke output. Lots of vitamin N. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Padron 3000 and a Waterloo Dark to quench my thirst.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

MrCrowley39 said:


> Padron 3000 and a Waterloo Dark to quench my thirst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you like that Waterloo dark? I had one of their ambers the other day. Pretty tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I really enjoy the Waterloo dark, the Amber is great though - it's my second favorite Amber right after Henderson's.


Scotchpig said:


> How you like that Waterloo dark? I had one of their ambers the other day. Pretty tasty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ligas and BLT hard to beat with a big stick! Any friend of a Maduro is a friend of mine...


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

OC, Exactly how many ashtrays do you have? 🙂


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Tulse said:


> OC, Exactly how many ashtrays do you have? &#128578;


$15, $17 and one Free with a cigar order = 3 I sent the Fuente back so I don't have to hear grief from Hickorynut:smile2:

After I purchased from Amazon I seen it at Cigar.com I believe for $34! It was too large for me but so pretty! I paid $53 at Amazon with tax.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Well figured I gotta start finishing off this crappy Macanudo sampler I got so lets get it out of the way and smoke this Maduro for Monday. 

Well I must admit I am diggin this stick so far. By far the best mac of the sampler so far! I guess Maduros are magical and can never let you down no matter what....Maybe even a Maduro Gur.....nah I cant believe i was gonna say that!!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

FKBBB. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I didn't see this until now, wrong tag spelling. I've had those a few years, lol. I hope you enjoyed it.


Scotchpig said:


> Box pressed Maduro courtesy of @mamith1986
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

UC in the morning, Charter Oak for lunch
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Tempus Maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

If only I could afford to keep a tupper dedicated to just these...


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Alllllllright!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

LGC Wavell Maduro


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Smoking like a freight train, just like a DE should!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

csk415 said:


>


I've got to try one of those. Too many of y'all are posting them! Lol


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

My maduro Monday was decent despite me living in a tropical rainforest on the surface of the sun.






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Man I just love these! The construction is hit or miss but the flavors are perfect imho. This one draws like a wind tunnel but I will happily live with it! Pair it with a knob creek single barrel and a splas of simple syrup and POW!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks @MattyIce! No patience here.


----------



## Justcause (Jun 23, 2018)

Kristoff ligero maduro!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UMBGOG
Having a few burn issues at the moment.:frown2: Pic was @ 10 min and I'm @ 30 min smoke time. I've had to touch it up twice already because one side is just refusing to burn. Still early so we shall see if it improves. The flavors are great so no complaint there, just burn line lagging on one side.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> UMBGOG
> 
> Having a few burn issues at the moment.:frown2: Pic was @ 10 min and I'm @ 30 min smoke time. I've had to touch it up twice already because one side is just refusing to burn. Still early so we shall see if it improves. The flavors are great so no complaint there, just burn line lagging on one side.


I've seen much love for these here, never seen one at a B&M before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> I've seen much love for these here, never seen one at a B&M before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it went out completely. I clipped off the uneven part and found that it was tunneling bad so I clipped it down to fresh tobacco and relit it. Ten minutes after that (at the bad point) it went out again so I pitched it. I know these are good and I just got a dud so I'll seek out another. Is what it is; it ain't always roses and rainbows.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

E.C. Chupa Cabra. Several months was kind to this stick from an @ElCigarShop.com sampler purchase


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

MF Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> MF Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto


Definitely one of my favorites. 
A very smoooooth smoke...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Went to a new vape shop in town that just built a walk in humidor to see what they had. After listening to the guy go on and on about how he built the humidor out of cypress because cedar was too expensive and spraying some chemicals on it to make it look old, something about $20,000 gurkhas on a tv show, and 10 minutes of him trying to sell me gurkhas and acids, I grabbed this and ran for the door. Not a bad stick.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

@Rabidawise

So good! Thank you sir!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

Was a good day to pull one of these out the hawkador...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Discreetpuffer said:


> Was a good day to pull one of these out the hawkador...


Hawkador?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SilkyJ said:


> Went to a new vape shop in town that just built a walk in humidor to see what they had. After listening to the guy go on and on about how he built the humidor out of cypress because cedar was too expensive and spraying some chemicals on it to make it look old, something about $20,000 gurkhas on a tv show, and 10 minutes of him trying to sell me gurkhas and acids, I grabbed this and ran for the door. Not a bad stick.


Good stick, but I would've "ran for the door" at cypress...chemicals!:vs_whistle: Not a place I'd be buying cigars, but then again what does a hipster vape shop know about the Blessed Leaf?:vs_cool:


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Yeah I enjoyed it but probably won't be buying there again soon. I forgot to mention that he was also telling me that he was wanting to start selling "real Cubans" but wasn't sure what the rules were. Lol
That's when I ran for the door.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Bought these on sale because saw a lot of u guys smoke em and pleasantly surprised. Smokes rolls off the end like a DE non stop and some interesting flavors. Can’t really say what they are but I’m diggin it so far!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

100th post and a pick of good ash (for me at least.)


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

MattyIce said:


> Bought these on sale because saw a lot of u guys smoke em and pleasantly surprised. Smokes rolls off the end like a DE non stop and some interesting flavors. Can't really say what they are but I'm diggin it so far!


For the price a very good smoke . I enjoy the habano version. Need to grab some maduro's.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

CLE Prieto


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Just a great Maduro!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Haha This Page has 3 great sticks so far I will lower the bar for everyone! 😉


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Hawkador?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


It's what this board named the sistema with two cedar trays tuppador. After the guy who thought it up.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

A. Flores Serie Privada Capa Maduro 
You can find these for about 2-3 dollars and they're as good as a lot of $10 sticks I've had.


----------



## NYRangerfan2 (Jun 5, 2018)

Got a maduro Drew Estate Undercrown waiting for me at home today. Anyone have any input on how it is?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I enjoyed it! Sweet and spicey


NYRangerfan2 said:


> Got a maduro Drew Estate Undercrown waiting for me at home today. Anyone have any input on how it is?


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

SilkyJ said:


> A. Flores Serie Privada Capa Maduro
> You can find these for about 2-3 dollars and they're as good as a lot of $10 sticks I've had.


Bunch of there sticks are worth double or more...a few more headed your way.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Always good IMO


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> Got a maduro Drew Estate Undercrown waiting for me at home today. Anyone have any input on how it is?


They are a great stick! This one courtesy of @TexaSmoke


----------



## NYRangerfan2 (Jun 5, 2018)

Well that settles it, now I have to smoke it tonight.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Let join this party.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@Stogiepuffer, great minds think alike! :wink2:


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@MattyIce two can play that game!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Don't make me go get one too! I'll do it....


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Don't make me go get one too! I'll do it....


I dare you. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Gotta finish this Diesel first, lol.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

RB Genesis The Project


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Enjoying this one after a long day at Universal Studios Hollywood. Took a dip and watching the wife and girl swim.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

About to hit the sack so had to have a bedtime smoke!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Enjoying this one after a long day at Universal Studios Hollywood. Took a dip and watching the wife and girl swim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice! I need to get a box of these soo good.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Special G this morning. Hot. 84 at 6:30 am. Mowing done. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Le Careme


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Everyone seems to be smoking Oliva Maduro's today, who am i to be different?:smile2:


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

If we're having an Oliva party today count me in.
My first MB3 courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

MF FDLA Sungrown Maduro box pressed Toro


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Sticking with Oliva theme I guess...Cain 550 Maduro


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Just ordered a box of these....Cain 550 M


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Was gonna jump on the Oliva bandwagon but none of mine have hit the year mark just yet so I went with one of my top 10...and they're on point right now. 

CLE Prieto 
Sooo guuuuud!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

No Oliva in my box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Was gonna jump on the Oliva bandwagon but none of mine have hit the year mark just yet so I went with one of my top 10...and they're on point right now.
> 
> CLE Prieto
> Sooo guuuuud!


Those Prieto's are good enough I guess we'll let it slide this time lol.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SilkyJ said:


> Those Prieto's are good enough I guess we'll let it slide this time lol.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Words can't describe this little Maduro Jewel!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Words can't describe this little Maduro Jewel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbed 1 of these at my BnM left work early to hang and cool down in there lounge. Left my phone in car and then issues with tapatalk. Was a good smoke ...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Grabbed a 10er of these. Only have to see this pic 9 more times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Again, they are the only Maduro's i have left lol


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Padron 2000!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Diesel Unlimited Maduro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Again, they are the only Maduro's i have left lol


Well, maybe it's time to get some more. What's a cigar stash if it doesn't have Maddies in it?:wink2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, maybe it's time to get some more. What's a cigar stash if it doesn't have Maddies in it?:wink2:


Lol iv kinda gone off them, leaning more towards Connies and a milder smoke these days


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Lol iv kinda gone off them, leaning more towards Connies and a milder smoke these days


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Eiroa the first 20 years Prensado. Totally enjoyed it.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

From a friend on another forum, AB Tempus Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

EPC Dark Ritual courtesy of @LeatherNeck....no coffee needed!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Not sure what this is. Found it in the Humi and it looked dark and lonely. Tasty unknown maduro Monday.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

Padron 2000 maduro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Norteno, coronita. These have almost 2 years on them. They changed a lot. Much more nutty now. Hint of anise.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Good smoke for the ride home.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Good enough for Steve, and good enough for me!


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

First time trying this









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

BKurt said:


> First time trying this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And... how was it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> Good enough for Steve, and good enough for me!


That's a good stick for the $$$

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Mi Querida from @WNYTony


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

One of the best!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Stogiepuffer said:


> That's a good stick for the $$$
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was. I'll be getting some more!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

This earlier


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

smells GUUUD! Thanks @greasemonger, nts acquisition!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Really good.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your really enjoying these . Is a very good stick. One I would of passed over if not for your posts. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Fusion said:


> This earlier


I had one of those yesterday, very good.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Lots of smoke and nice flavors!
Only the second Perdomo I have smoked.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I think I'm in the club today!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

Too dark outside for picture. 

Ava Maria Argentum.

It's been In humidor for about 4 months now. 

The kick I enjoyed when I first bought them, that's gone 😞

Still not bad, flavors are still there. Just not as potent as I was expecting and looking forward to.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

AVO Maduro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

La Paulina Maduro. Really good.
I'm pretty sure someone sent this to me... I lost my list of bomb cigars received. Thank you to whoever it was. I appreciate it.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Lots of smoke and nice flavors!
> Only the second Perdomo I have smoked.
> 
> 
> ...


I love those in Maduro! Hell, I love those in Natural too. They're a solid smoke 4sure.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I took this one down to nothing. I made a complete ASH out of it, lol. Unfortunately I didn't grab my Modus so I'm now missing some fingerprints, but it was so worth it!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Triple Maduro? Yeah buddy!!!


Rabidawise said:


>


----------



## MetalStretcher (Sep 5, 2018)

Padron 1926. This is a beautiful cigar. Love everything about it.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> Triple Maduro? Yeah buddy!!!


Yes sir! My first one. Pretty tasty!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Practicing my smoke rings and long ash. Destined for a rough go at both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

BLT Bishops Blend with a pour of Heavens Door!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Davidoff Primeros Nicaragua Mafuro.


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

HC black maduro gordo. This is a cheap stick from a CI sampler. I have to say I am VERY surprised by it! Maybe I just got a good one but I'm half way through and enjoying every minute. Good cigar for the money


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

MNF with a Wiseman for MM. Geaux Saints?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

One of the best I've ever had!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Another @Dran Especial!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Not to often i get to play along! Always smoke the right stuff on the wrong day! Courtesy of @Rabidawise.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

AFR-75 by PDR. Extremely good maduro.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Perfect time of year to be Wicked.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Diesel Unlimited Maduro. 3 years age on it. Still strong but is much sweeter and more refined.








Wow... it much more earthy now too. Delicious.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

I think I like this Maduro Monday!!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I love these.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

AB Tempus Maduro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Cheers!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Casa Fernandez Maduro courtesy of @Kidvegas . Where are you kidjoe ?


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

London Club maduro 540 on my way home this afternoon. I wanted to try the new Diablo but never went back outside because of wind. Another day.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice! Can you compare/contrast this with other special run Padron Annies?



Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't taste a lot of difference among the mad anns. I do prefer the 1926 over the 1964. To me they have more pepper. As I recall 1926 are aged 6 years and 1964 are aged 5 years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Busy maduro monday






























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Pardon my picture taking effort, RP sun grown Maduro from @akpreacherplayz. Not normally a RP fan but this was very enjoyable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Edge maduro. First one I liked, second one unraveled in my hand. Let's see how 3 does tonight (purchased in Jan.)


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Edge maduro. First one I liked, second one unraveled in my hand. Let's see how 3 does tonight (purchased in Jan.)


Mmmm, Edge. I was very surprised the first time I tried one of those. Is that the Battalion?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Padron '26 No. 1. Long, intense, and delicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

1502 Black Gold









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Padron '26 No. 1. Long, intense, and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those need any time to rest? I picked up one of those and a couple '64s a couple weeks ago and wasn't sure how they will be ROTT?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Mark in wi said:


> Do those need any time to rest? I picked up one of those and a couple '64s a couple weeks ago and wasn't sure how they will be ROTT?
> Thanks
> Mark


Unless I purchase singles from the B/M near me that keeps the walk-in humidor room at 65-67 RH, I always rest sticks for at least a few weeks before trying one. Most Padrons are fairly tightly rolled, and use leaves that are on the more oily side, so I'd definitely recommend rest for them to bring the RH down a bit to avoid a very wonky burn and other issues.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I think I'm done with Padron. They're just too damn strong.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

EZ blending session box press. I dropped it and killed the wrapper. DOH!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

RB Genesis The Project









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Very Maduro on this Monday.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love maduros.... They are the quintessential cigar dessert.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Monday evening smoke. I luv these little fellows in Maduros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> RB Genesis The Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts on these? See them at extremely reasonable prices and got an itch I may need to scratch..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

SLOANER said:


> Thoughts on these? See them at extremely reasonable prices and got an itch I may need to scratch..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are a very good value. I have really enjoyed them on many occasions. This particular time I just wasn't feeling it. I must not have been in a the "Maduro Zone". That's how maduros are for me... gotta be in the mood. 
RB's get a lot of praise in the sub $3 category.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

My affordable and dependable Maduro...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Last Call Maduro


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Last Call Maduro


I bought them after you recommended them a while ago. Smoked them all quick. I need to hoard a few more to see where they go with rest. Great short smoke, I recall.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Lot 23 while I build a fence around the garden. The squirrels won the first round this year but I've got a few more tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

You know the wrapper is dark when you need a white background because the table is black:vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Spencer480 said:


> You know the wrapper is dark when you need a white background because the table is black:vs_laugh:


Man that flip phone has a great camera:vs_laugh

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

I just had to give one a try.....Dam good smoke!!! Thanks @Deuce Da Masta


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Old school box-pressed maduro. I'll be sad when these are gone.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

These keep getting more earthy!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I think this qualifies for Monday.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

blackrabbit said:


> I think this qualifies for Monday.


Oh man. I forgot about those.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Also double duty for #ThriftyThursday

JNV Maduro....solid Maduro, but nothing to write home about.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Papas Fritas @ebnash introduced me to these almost two years ago. I buy them for my short stick drawer. Thanks Eric


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

WABOOM said:


> These keep getting more earthy!


How long do these need to rest. The local B&M has some and I picked one up but can get more if I like um.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Mark in wi said:


> How long do these need to rest. The local B&M has some and I picked one up but can get more if I like um.


Mine were good after maybe 3 months. I got them on cbid so they were pretty spongy. Now they have almost 3 years age on them and they are still good, they don't seem tobe losing anything so far. Earthiness is up!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Another Kristoff Kristania Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Cross poasting this afternoon's smoke to add another dark wrapped Liga to the fray:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Black as night while watching the game. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Undercrown Maduro. @UBC03 I figured if your D.E. royalty checks have been a little light lately this would help.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

One of my favorite Maduros Mi Querida


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Oscuro counts as Maduro right?









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

On Monday I'll be sure to enjoy my last AF Short Story Madure that I got at Casa Fuente in Las Vegas about 7 years ago.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Esteban Carreras Mr. Brownstone Maduro with a few months of rest.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

PDR capa oscuro earlier.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Camacho triple maduro.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

CHFKM








Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Battling with this monster of a Maduro courtesy of a BOTL elsewhere, for well over an hour.
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Had this one around 1 am monday morning. 2 years on these is wonderful.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fausto for the Ecuadorian Habano Maduro win!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Lifting this one up for my Superintendent that pass while riding her Harley on Vacation. She did some great things for our school district during a time of great scrutiny. 
These are fantastic maduros. This one only has 6 months and is stacking dimes. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

mpomario said:


> Lifting this one up for my Superintendent that pass while riding her Harley on Vacation. She did some great things for our school district during a time of great scrutiny.
> These are fantastic maduros. This one only has 6 months and is stacking dimes.
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen that one before! San Andres Maduro?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Never seen that one before! San Andres Maduro?


Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Courtesy of @Kidvegas . Thank you. This is a good blend one.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Gispert maduro box-pressed corona from 2008. Fantastic.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

My stash arrived yesterday, catch you guys next monday.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Green Army Men courtesy of @bobbya08 . Haven't seen him around here for a while. Thank you.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Very good RC Neanderthal HN with 6 months. I bet these are stellar with a year or more. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a little Villager Maduro earlier today between the motel and the beach. No beaches around here allow smoking....
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Not a bad stick, the flavor is good, inner construction caused it to canoe the first third and some of the second needing a couple touch ups. It would be a good everyday stick or yard gar.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Is it Monday?









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Not bad. Rested 3 years.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Next...since it's Monday i better smoke the good stuff!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

This blend is a full notch BELOW mediocre.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

One of my favorites for Maduro Monday!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> One of my favorites for Maduro Monday!


This cigar very rarely disappoints


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> .


I really like these but wish they came in a smaller RG


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Westside Threat said:


> I really like these but wish they came in a smaller RG


Absolutely.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## ChrisFromBrklyn (Jul 21, 2019)

Padron 1964 exclusivio in maduro


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Isn't every day a Madura day?























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Aylum Insidious Maduro.


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Love the Maduro version


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

Carillo.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Barry12321 said:


> Love the Maduro version


One of my favorite AF!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crowned Heads Tennessee Waltz?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro. I've talked down on these in the past, but I am thoroughly enjoying this one. Maybe 2+ years of rest is key.


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Le Careme from Crowned Heads


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

The Project


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

This is my last from last years purchase. Now gotta wait a couple months for another release.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Cain Straight Ligero Maduro


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

PDR AFR-75








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

4x44 great little smokes!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Diesel Unlimited Maduro


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Yep, every year I run out of these before the next annual release and every year I say “I Shoulda bought more”!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Done switching over the homestead from summer to winter.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Impressive with 3 years on it.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow I prefer this regular Kristoff Maduro over the Kristania.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Another great Maddie as we know!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> Another great Maddie as we know!


Where the hell did you get a sakasquatch? I keep seeing these things floating around and I need one baaaaad!!! Lol


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

2000 Maduro with 3 years rest on it. These have continued to get better with age. They started out insanely peppery. I think I'm going to order a 10'er of 2000 Natural to put down for 3 years.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Where the hell did you get a sakasquatch? I keep seeing these things floating around and I need one baaaaad!!! Lol


Their kinda hard to get your hands on. I purchased some Saka sticks and it came for free a while back.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> Their kinda hard to get your hands on. I purchased some Saka sticks and it came for free a while back.


Nice. Did you order direct from DT?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Nice. Did you order direct from DT?


There was a big promo I believe last year around Christmas. I thought it was Famous but it's not in my orders. I rarely ever order from Famous, could have been small batch. Anyway I ordered a box of Mustera de Saka LMTHA and got the free squatch. I don't know if their still available but if so I suspect we will see them anytime now. If I see a promo I'll let you know. I do not believe the Squatch can be purchased.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> There was a big promo I believe last year around Christmas. I thought it was Famous but it's not in my orders. I rarely ever order from Famous, could have been small batch. Anyway I ordered a box of Mustera de Saka LMTHA and got the free squatch. I don't know if their still available but if so I suspect we will see them anytime now. If I see a promo I'll let you know. I do not believe the Squatch can be purchased.


Most definitely...hit me with a PM if you see one in the wild. Lol


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Stolen Throne - “Crook of e Crown” Really nice after 3 months rest!


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

CFed Queen of Hearts. Dark wrapper dark beer.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Mr Saka is at the op of his game as always


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

A well rested Man O' War Dark Horse. These are an excellent maduro.


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

La Palina Maduro.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Cusano Maduro robusto


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Maduro Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Maduro Monday!

Micallef Herencia Maduro...


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Aganorsa Guardian of The Farm Nightwatch. Nicaraguan Puro goodness. My tobacconist knows me way to well!


----------



## Bad Sneakers (Dec 28, 2019)

Too lazy to take a pic but I had a La Gloria Cubana R #4 (maduro). I'm really getting into this particular little stick.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Undercrown Maduro. Jeeminy Christmas I forgot what a smoke bomb these are. It's like road flare.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> Undercrown Maduro. Jeeminy Christmas I forgot what a smoke bomb these are. It's crazy. It's like road flare.


Everyone I fire up a DE it reminds me real quick. I'm used to drivin down the road with the window cracked, puffin on a crack stick or quint. I fire up a DE I can't see out the window.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Brass Knuckles Maduro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

First cigar since being back.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Maduro Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Cromag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> .


How spicy are these?

I've tried the regular Herrera Esteli and loved them


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Not spicy at all. All coffee and cocoa. They are good.


----------



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Not spicy at all. All coffee and cocoa. They are good.


How's the strength


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd say medium.


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## TheRealQuincy (May 2, 2020)

Some nice tooth on this one
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=287472&stc=1&d=1601336251


----------

